# Relocating to Cyprus in March 2021



## Peter J (Mar 16, 2021)

I plan to move to Cyprus from another EU country this year. 

Can I even enter the country now? I read I need a covid test, no big problem there. But what about lockdown? If I need to send sms to go outside, can I do this from a non-Cyprus number? Are hotels open? I even read the immigration officers will not let you in unless you have a residency or another good reason, which I obviously do not yet.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Peter J said:


> I plan to move to Cyprus from another EU country this year.
> 
> Can I even enter the country now? I read I need a covid test, no big problem there. But what about lockdown? If I need to send sms to go outside, can I do this from a non-Cyprus number? Are hotels open? I even read the immigration officers will not let you in unless you have a residency or another good reason, which I obviously do not yet.


I can't answer all your questions. I am unaware of your age but if you are 65 or over you are allowed to use a paper form downloadable on line in lieu of an SMS. During last years lockdown this was permissible for those foreigners without a local SIM card. Travel to Cyprus has been arranged into groups. I believe that the numerical groups are about to be replaced with colour groups. Each country is coded so that you can check to see if you would be granted entry and if so, what the requirements are. Hotels are not open for tourists generally. As far as I am aware you can apply for Residency but please understand that not all Immigration Offices offer the same and sometimes contradictory advice. I can't tell you why, but I feel confident that if you are admitted to Cyprus then you can legitimise your stay of +90 days.

Good Luck

Mike


----------

